# Where to get Orenosp 0.8.5?



## twynne (Apr 17, 2002)

As the author/vendor of Orenosp has confirmed (see their forums) that the last beta release can be used legally, does anyone have a copy of the Windows installer lying around that could post/email it to me? I've Googled and can't find a copy anywhere. The copy posted in their forum doesn't appear to be for Windows.

I'd like to set this up to secure remote access to Tivoweb, but USD100 is a bit over the top for that alone!

Many thanks,

Tom


----------



## twynne (Apr 17, 2002)

Update - I managed to find 0.3.8 in another post, but anything newer than this would still be much appreciated - it doesn't have to be 0.8.5.  

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

twynne said:


> Update - I managed to find 0.3.8 in another post, but anything newer than this would still be much appreciated - it doesn't have to be 0.8.5.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom


Looks like I've got 0.7.2. PM me an email address I can send it to and I'll email it to you...


----------



## twynne (Apr 17, 2002)

Anyone have a version newer than 0.7.2?

Thanks,

Tom


----------

